

CometCatchr: JS controlled Flash component for Comet streams - progrium
http://blogrium.wordpress.com/2009/11/30/solving-comet-to-the-browser-with-cometcatchr/

======
defied
Seems kinda related to Juggernaut?
(<http://github.com/maccman/juggernaut_plugin/>)

